# Most Hated Cookbook?



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Everyone (I assume) has cookbooks that just aren't any good. You picked them up cheap, or received them as presents, or you thought "that looks great!" only to be disappointed.

Boooooring.

No, I'm interested in your top 2 or 3 (or 1) cookbooks that go the extra distance. They're not just junky trash, they're horrible. In some way they offend violently against everything you stand for. You keep them, and sometimes you dip into them, and think, "did I seriously just open that again? What is wrong with me?" And somehow you do it again.

My current #1 most hated is The Gourmet Cookbook. If this conversation gets rolling, I'll write a little essay about why I hate it so. But what about you? Is there something you really hate and just somehow cannot throw away? Why do you hate it? How is it not just bad, but an active affront to all that is right and good?

What cookbook least deserves to sit on the same shelves with Escoffier and Child and Tsuji?


----------

